# Automatic Horse Feeder.



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

I think once I get a farm going I would love to invest in these high tech farming gadgets with state of the art technology rofl. I found this automatic horse feeder quite fun and it would save a lot of time if you are busy.









Stable Grazer Automatic Horse Feeder


----------



## Rider61 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey! I looked into those when I had a sick horse that needed to be fed three times a day! I gave it serious thought for about fifteen minutes. It wasn't so much the price but how far it stuck out into the aisle that I objected to. I have very wily horses who would have devoted themselves to trying to remove it/gain access to it/turn it into rubble, and one really dumb one who would have killed himself running into it on his way out of the barn.

Now, if I were going to spend BIG bucks, I'd opt for a slave to do the feeding and haying and all the rest.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

That is what your Wife is for. ;-)


----------

